# Eclipse: JVM-Parameter hinzufügen



## Deemax (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Tomcat Project einen SecurityManager und übergeben die nötigen Parameter in Eclipse > Preferences > Tomcat > JVM Einstellungen > JVM Parametern.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings auch einige JUnit-Tests die ohne den Tomcat laufen und dann fehlen mir natürlich auch die Systemparameter. Wo kann ich diese in Eclipse einstellen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Schau mal unter Run -> Run...-> JUnit -> Dort die entsprechende TestSuit / den Testcase raussuchen und im Reiter Arguments bei VM arguments die entsprechenden Einträge setzen.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Deemax (20. Januar 2006)

Hey,

super die Einstellungen kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Danke!


----------



## Deemax (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hätte noch eine kleine Ergänzung zu meiner Frage. Jetze möchte ich die Application auf einem Tomcat installieren aber wo muß ich diesmal die Parameter zu dieser  Webanwendung angeben? Zuvor habe ich den Tomcat ja nur aus Eclipse gestartet.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Du kannst JVM Parameter nicht fuer eine Webanwendung alleine sondern immer nur fuer den gesamten Tomcat setzen. Im bin Verzeichnis deines Tomcats findets du die entsprechenden Startsskripte die wiederum das Catalina Startskript aufrufen. Ueber diese Startskripte kannst du auch JVM Parameter mitgeben. 
 Weiterhin kannst du den Tomcat auch "von Hand" mit dem Java launcher starten:
http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.0-doc/setup.html
 und dort dann deine gewueschten JVM Parameter angeben.

 Gruss Tom


----------

